# Where do you get your trains?



## monprin (Jun 7, 2008)

I am looking into getting some new cars and engines and I was wondering if anyone could suggest some good websites to look at.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I myself get my trains at flea markets, yard sales, swap meets and train shows.


----------



## TakeFive (Jun 6, 2008)

I started at Caboose Hobbies, then Factory Direct Trains, IHC, Wholesale Trains, Hobbylinc, Internet Trains, Model Train Stuff (aka MB Klein), Trainworld and finally, ebay. All easily found with Google.


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

Back when I was getting all my trains and track,
I went to Train Shows.
Then learned that at the end of the Weekend, prices dropped 20-40%.
They didn't want to take it back out to there vehicles, and haul it to the next show.


----------



## sequoia97 (Dec 29, 2009)

I buy all of my stuff off of Caboose Hobbies
They have always had what i needed/wanted


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Aside from ebay I go to the Treat Station in peekskill NY, Dutchess Tran Shop in Duchess county NY and the train stores in Strasburg PA when I am on vacation.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ebay, and occasionally a LHS or train show.


----------



## vtecnturbo (Dec 24, 2009)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Aside from ebay I go to the Treat Station in peekskill NY, Dutchess Tran Shop in Duchess county NY and the train stores in Strasburg PA when I am on vacation.


how is that store in peekskill? i am in westchester also and looking for a few shops. I am still new to the train world


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Out of anybody's attic, if the timing and price is right. No live animals,cat hair and rodent poop accepted. :laugh: 
After all i have my standards.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought I remembered you building an engine from a live cat? Am I mistaken? I seem to recall you called it a Mikclawdo.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have you been reading that old book. 101 things to do with a dead cat.
My favorite was a toast holder.
Enough of the off topic.

I thought it was a Catanooga.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*rotfl!!!!*


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I get most on my stuff from EBay. I like train shows but there are only two near me per year. I also go to Ridge Road Station and Dan's Crafts and Things.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I been buying alot from this guy. http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jsgeare 
he has alot of good stuff. very easy to work with. so far everything I have bought,is real nice, no junk from him.and he pays for the shipping.

Ron


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

also so,there alot more sellers then just him.
http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...ch_term]=&item_search_page[sort_by]=relevancy


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I thought I remembered you building an engine from a live cat? Am I mistaken? I seem to recall you called it a Mikclawdo.


Hehe, thats funny


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ontario mainline said:


> also so,there alot more sellers then just him.
> http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...ch_term]=&item_search_page[sort_by]=relevancy


Interesting site. Never heard of it before.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Interesting site. Never heard of it before.


ya,I found out about it,on another model train forum. they were talking about the same thing. were you buy your model train stuff from. and someone said,to check out bonanzle.

Ron


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

MB Klein, Caboose Hobbies, LHS, Factory Direct Trains , occasionally Ebay and for Brass The Caboose


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

So far, I'd have to say from Big Ed. He'll give you a perfectly good S scale engine in exchange for 3 HO's that don't work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Out of anybody's attic, if the timing and price is right. No live animals,cat hair and rodent poop accepted. :laugh:
> After all i have my standards.


thats funny right there I tell you what


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It has a ring of truth. My son's 8903 steamer set was full of cat hair at a yard sale. 5 bucks. The last box I bought has rusted track galore. The top car was eaten br mice or rats. 20 bucks. The box had a 1040 transformer and 4 more pieces of rolling stock. After cleaning they were great.

I should start the *LRL*.The Lionel Rescue League. Or *HALT*,THe Home for Abused Lionel Trains.


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

monprin said:


> I am looking into getting some new cars and engines and I was wondering if anyone could suggest some good websites to look at.


I recently purchased 3 HO Train Engines on e-bay.
I did my homework, looked around quite a bit,
checked on Sellers Ratings, and e-mailed questions if needed.
I got 2 for $20 each, Lifelike.
and 1 for $11, AHM.
Shipping cost varies.
All are running, very good Quality. I'm Very Satisfied with Them.

Now if I can figure out how to fix my old ones,
But that's another Thread.


----------

